# Summit Titan Climbing Stand



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with them? Found a good deal on NIB ones on ebay for $275... I'm no baby and my dad's a big guy so we want to go with the biggest one they have. Have only heard one bad thing about them -- the foot strap you climb with breaks really easy.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a summit viper and love it. Its rated at 300 lbs and is very comfortable.As far as the foot strap...I'm not sure what you're talking about. I'm not a little guy either, A little on the chubby side.


----------



## jim erdman (Sep 8, 2006)

Im a 300 lber myself. I went with the summit goliath. The goliath and the titan have the same weight capacity of 350 lbs. The only difference is the platform is bigger on the titan. I chose the goliath because it was lighter. I absolutely love it and have had no problems whatsoever with the foot stirrups.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a Summit stand. I'm not a fan of the plastic stirrups, I use the strap and bungee instead.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I got the Titan model, and I love it. I scooted up a pine when it was almost dark in the driveway to practice. Sets up in just a minute or two, the platform is HUGE, more than enough room. I haven't sat in it for more than a few minutes but the seat is more than comfortable. I can see all day sits no problem if you're that dedicated. 

Only thing I don't like is that the back rest for the seat has a bungee through the top of it with 2 S hooks that catch on everything...gonna have to figure somewhere to stick them when not is use.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Summit Razor SS here - one for me and one for my son. We both love them. Been thinking about putting some of that quiet contact stuff Chad Hoover has started using on kayaks in a couple of spots to make deploying a little quieter...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Equalizer treestand*

You all should give the Equalizer a look at Equalizer Treestands .com. They adjust for the diameter change of the tree as you go up with crank handles. You don't have to guess how much change anymore and end up all out of level. You can start level and use crank handles to change stand as you go up. It is bow friendly as well as you are sitting above the front bar and don't have to worry about bottom limb of bow hitting it. I have used mine for seven years no worries. I actually switched from a Summit to this stand because of the adjustment it has. Summit is a very stable stand as well you just have to make sure you estimate diameter change of tree and starting the climb can be a pain.


----------

